# Where is your workshop located?



## gmcnut (Dec 29, 2007)

Where is your workshop? I have my woodworking equipment in the basement and my metal working equipment in the garage. My dream workshop would be a free-standing purpose built workshop building.


Fixed by your friendly, helpful, smart, and good looking moderator, MesquiteMan! 12/29/07


----------



## Ligget (Dec 29, 2007)

Mark it`s not allowing you to vote, just showing the results page![]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 29, 2007)

Yep, can't vote. Mine is in garage under house. The house is a hillside walk-out, so that makes the garage in the basement.
And, yep again. I would like a large, freestanding, heated and air conditioned building for my shop. Oh-Oh! I have one. It is a 30X40' pole barn garage. But it is stacked six feet deep with stored 'stuff' my wife won't throw out we can't get into it. My kids will have biggest garage sale in history when we kick.


----------



## jskeen (Dec 29, 2007)

I have a 16x30 building outside the back fence (where the kids can't get to it unless the wife unlocks the door).  The front 18' is the shop, and the back 12 is closed in, insulated, and air conditioned for my office.  I work from there as a support engineer, so I can be in the shop working, get a phone call on my headset, and be in the back in front of my computer before the third ring.  the space over the office is wood storage.  

Only problem is that while in theory I can rip a 8' sheet of plywood on the tablesaw in the center of the shop, in practice the workshop hutch on the back wall, and the stuff always piled on the outfeed table on the front wall make it difficult.  Next time I build a shop, it will be at least 22' from end to end to allow more room to rip sheet goods.


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 29, 2007)

My shop is a 16' X 32' freestanding building that's 11' from floor to roof rafters.
I did mostly flatwork for many years and the height is necessary when working on larger pieces. Plus, I've got 3' tall transom windows along most of the shop perimeter starting at 8' above the floor which provides lots of natural light.

Frank, the solution to your storage problem is to help your wife come up with the idea to give the kids their share of the booty <b>NOW</b> while y'all can still watch them enjoy it. [][] Judy & I are only in our early 50s and we've started unloading lots of stuff we _had to have_ -- except my wood [] that's important!! [}][]


----------



## txbatons (Dec 29, 2007)

I have about 1/3 of our garage. My old broken down leather recliner, a small tv, a radio, table for the grinder and belt sander and another work table with the table saw and lathe. The drill press is on a work bench. Wood is stashed in every nook and cranny I can find. I'd love to have a freestanding building with AC/heat!


----------



## RonSchmitt (Dec 29, 2007)

My drill press and bandsaw are in the garage ( gotta move the vehicle into the alley to use them[]) everything else is in the basement.
If I were to get off my butt and clean out the 2 1/2 car garage, I could have it all together.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Dec 29, 2007)

Mine is in my dad's cabinet shop and I got all the hardwoods you'll ever need! In other words,mine is NONE OF THE ABOVE!!!!!!!!!!!![}][}][}][}][][][][][][][8D]


----------



## Ligget (Dec 29, 2007)

Mine is a single car garage apporox 30ft from my house, the up and over garage door has been blocked off and a new double glazed external house door put into long wall.

Had the floor insulated and raised, walls and ceiling framed, insulated and sheeted with dry-wall.

Two daylight florescent lights and a radiator.

Workbench running full length of one long wall, lots of double sockets.

Still to be hooked up to the monitered house alarm by ADT, but is a great envoronment (although small) for penturning.


----------



## doddman70 (Dec 29, 2007)

I have a 20x20 shop seperate from the house soley dedicated to wood working thanks to my wife who loves it as much as i do[]

Shane


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Dec 29, 2007)

My shop is a 25x25 attached garage with a 6' x 10' "office" behind the shop (aka former hall entry way converted to an office)

My shop does share the space with my CJ because I refuse to leave it outside.


----------



## stevers (Dec 29, 2007)

My shop is sort of the garage, but I answered none of the above. It is an extension of my garage. Sealed off by a man door and the back wall of the garage. Same shape just extended.


----------



## LEAP (Dec 29, 2007)

I have a used office trailer on wheels that I am using for a shop. It is 9 x 24 with electric heat. Plenty long but at only 9 feet wide it limits what can be done inside. I hope to put down the concrete for a garage / shop this spring. Still deciding on the size and layout.


----------



## toolcrazy (Dec 29, 2007)

My shop started as a old falling down cabin that was on the property when we bought it. That is 12'x15'. I had a contractor come out and reside and put a new roof on it. I also have one of those 10'x12' barn type storage shed built right next to it. Then 2 years ago, I tore one side off each and joined them together. That added a 12'x4' section to the size. So I have approx 350 sq feet. Still a bit small, but it works well. One of these days I plan to add another 120 sq ft to it.


----------



## great12b4ever (Dec 29, 2007)

My shop is a 30' x 40' x 10' eave height metal building on the lot next to our house.  It used to be a welding shop, but I have been converting it to an insulated woodworking shop.  Right now approx 3/4 of the shop is used for woodworking/wood storage.  In addition I have a 8' x 16' storage shed that houses seasonal items and misc items.  The attached 1 car garage was converted to a sewing room/ craft room where the computer is and LOML does her quilts, sewings and painting of misc craft items.

Rob


----------



## edman2 (Jan 2, 2008)

Reading the note by our moderator my first thought was,
"Oh no! First a new DocStram and now a new MesquiteMan!"  The thought was just about more than I could take! I broke out into a cold sweat just thinking about it![][}][][]


I use about 1/4 of my garage. It's very tight, crowded, stacked up, dangerous, and loads of fun!


----------



## shawn394 (Jan 2, 2008)

I voted free standing building.  I use a small area in my solid surface countertop shop when I am not making tops.  A 40x60 metal building in the middle of my wife's family's pecan orchard, about 100 yards from the processing barn.  It is quite noisy and dusty right now.


----------



## DKF (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine is in our old dairy barn tank room........


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by edman2_
> <br />Reading the note by our moderator my first thought was,
> "Oh no! First a new DocStram and now a new MesquiteMan!"  The thought was just about more than I could take! I broke out into a cold sweat just thinking about it![][}][][]



Well it is nice to know that someone actually reads my notes!  Don't worry, I am still the PITA moderator that you all love to hate!


----------



## opfoto (Jan 2, 2008)

I voted in the basement...

  cause thats where I take care of my addiction.[:0]


----------



## arioux (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi,

I,m in a one car garage, but deep enough to allow me to turn, cut and drill 365 days a year even when the car is in.
The only time i have to take the car out is when i want to use my table saw.

Afred


----------



## TBone (Jan 2, 2008)

Currently is in garage, but it has to share with everything the rest of the household doesn't hold.  My next one will be in basement if it's walkout.  If not, it'll be free standing & heated & air conditioned.


----------



## Monty (Jan 2, 2008)

My garage is 25'X50'the back 1/2 (25X25) is my shop.


----------



## LostintheWoods (Jan 2, 2008)

My "Shop" is outside, on the patio. Great vent system, not a bad work environment for the most part. A bit chilly in winter, but that is of course when I make my "coolest" pens.


----------



## guts (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine is a 12x24 free standing with AC/Heat,Fridge T.V. Stereo and computer so I can see what's going on here,should have made it bigger.


----------



## Rmartin (Jan 2, 2008)

I voted Free Standing, although, the is nothing free about it. Hundred year old barn behind my house. I also use the deck on the back of my house when the weather is nice.


----------



## BigRob777 (Jan 2, 2008)

My wood cutting and shaping shop is in my garage and my turning, laminating, finishing and assembly shop is in my basement.


----------



## JimBobTucson (Jan 2, 2008)

I now have a dedicated 24 x 24 fully finished and insulated shop. It features built in vacuum and compressed air, gas heat, and plenty of 110 and 220 power. It's only shortfall is the lighting. There are currently 9 2x4ft florescent lights. Need to double that or make the move to metal halide bulbs. I also need to build more storage for wood, but who doesn't need that....


----------



## TBone (Jan 2, 2008)

[





> _Originally posted by guts_
> <br />.....should have made it bigger.





> _Originally posted by JimBobTucson_
> <br />.....I also need to build more storage for wood, but who doesn't need that....



Has there ever been a woodworker that didn't utter these two statements about their shops???   Is there anyone here, except maybe Curtis, that can say they have enough room?


----------



## laurie sullivan (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a single car garage and the only thing in it is my turning stuff and tools and dust. the sign on the door says "MY GARAGE, MY RULES"[]

Laurie


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 2, 2008)

My shop is a 12 x 24 free standing building about 30 feet from the house, back under a big oak tree.   No Heat, No AC, but completely lined with peg board on top half of all four walls.. bottom half has smooth mason board.  One free standing work bench on one side butted up to a 24" deep built in workbench across one end and wrapped around under the window.. gives me a "U" shaped work area.  I've added an attached 3 x 4 closet on one end to house the duct collector so it's outside the shop..


----------



## wudnhed (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ozmandus_
> <br />My shop is a 12 x 24 free standing building about 30 feet from the house, back under a big oak tree.   No Heat, No AC, but completely lined with peg board on top half of all four walls.. bottom half has smooth mason board.  One free standing work bench on one side butted up to a 24" deep built in workbench across one end and wrapped around under the window.. gives me a "U" shaped work area.  I've added an attached 3 x 4 closet on one end to house the duct collector so it's outside the shop..



This is just sick, how can you possibly work in this environment []

My shop is in the carport.  Sometimes it's too hot, cold, windy and or stinky from the feedlot down the road []  but I have a great ventilation system, LOL!


----------



## CharlesSharp (Jan 3, 2008)

My tools are in the garage, however I have to roll them into the driveway to work.  Currently I have my lathe on a shop cart in the warehouse at work, that way I can work at night or when the weather is bad.


----------



## Rags (Jan 3, 2008)

My shop is currently one bay of a three car garage. Its kind of cramped as I share it with the rest of the household tools, storage and lacking wall space for cabinets.  We are in the process of building a new home with a detached garage.  The garage is being built first.  My new shop will be in the back of the garage and is 12x22 ft with the same space underneath so basically a two story shop.   I have yet to configure the layout for what machinery will be on the top (most accessible) floor and what will be on the bottom.  Thinking dust collector, wood storage and finishing room below but no decision as yet.


----------



## WWAtty (Jan 3, 2008)

I used to do WW in the garage, but just completed a 10 x 20 shed in the back yard last summer.  It has 60 amp subpanel with lots of 120V and 240V branch circuits, insulated walls & ceiling, heat, phone, alarm system, and next summer will have A/C once I buy a cheap window unit.  The floor is a concrete slab with 2" styro insulation and 3/4" plywood on top - better for the feet and back than bare concrete.  Would've liked more room, but local codes set the max at 200 square feet for yard sheds.  The walls are covered with shelves, cabinets, clamp racks, and numerous parts bins.  I try to make use of every cubic inch of space in there.

Cheers.


----------



## onewaywood (Jan 4, 2008)

Well mine is in the basement in an area of about 7' by 8'  the rest of the space is taken up by the water softner, water heater, furnace, and other misc items. But I did manage to get a jet mini, oneway 1224, jet dust collector, jet air cleaner, and the rest of necessary items in that space.







 items.


----------



## scroller99 (Jan 8, 2008)

My shop is set up in a car port that is attached and enclosed at the end of the house and even though it is kinda small for 2 lathes 2 scrollsaws tablesaw and bandsaw, the only thing I would change is to have it heated to above freezing when it is really cold, I now use a propane salamander and the heat is only on when I am in the shop, makes the cast iron a little cold! have a good start to your new year! Howard


----------



## Ozzy (Jan 9, 2008)

I am currently sharing space with my wife in the laundry room. We call it the washop.


----------



## dahelton (Jan 9, 2008)

I am fortunate to have 21'x40' freestanding. The center beam is 12' down to 8' sidewalls. All constructed by myself using mostly rough cut lumber and a 6' wooden stepladder I "borrowed" from my dad even worse I didn't own a nailgun then. The floor is all cement, mixed and poured by the bag with a wheelbarrow and a hoe(also "borrowed" from dad) over 700 bags to finish the project. Now I have an old woodstove, sliding doors on each end, a metal roof and industrial wallpaper for exterior siding. Uptown. I am even planning a 10x40 extension on the back side and a tractor shed addition on one end for when I borrow dad's tractor (always been shed-kept). THANKS DAD.


----------



## keithz (Jan 13, 2008)

My lathe is in a walk-in closet in my 1 bedroom apartment.

keithz


----------



## sbell111 (Jan 16, 2008)

Our primary shop (for the purpose of making pens) is in an outbuilding at my FIL's house.  I am setting up a proper shop in my garage to sidestep some of the drama associated with our set-up.


----------

